# iphone + telus ?



## secondmilk (May 29, 2006)

just to clarify- right now, an unlocked iPhone + the telus network, won't work, right?

(i remember reading months ago that the iPhone wouldn't ever work with the telus network because of differences in the... sim... card... or... one of those tech terms.)
i've tried looking for this information already, and i think i'm right, but i just wanted to make very sure (before i buy the Touch, hah. i'm stuck in a telus contract for another 1.5 years)

and if you're bored and feel like explaining the differences between the networks and all the um, cards, they use, that would also be much appreciated!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Correct. The iPhone uses GSM technology, while Telus and Bell use CDMA technology. The two are not compatible.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

bell, telus, virgin, solo are all on a network called CDMA.

Rogers and Fido are on a network called GSM.

The iphone is a GSM phone.

It will never work with the CDMA network. There is absolutely no way around it.

And I'd suggest you not get the iphone until it is legitimately in canada. because, no offense but if you didn't even know this, I would put money on it that your iphone will turn into a $500 paper weight.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, what they said.

CDMA (no SIM card) - 800mhz & 1900mhz
GSM (takes SIM card) - 850mhz & 1900mhz

The obvious benefit to GSM is that if you're a tech junky, or just get bored with gadgets, you can buy an unlocked cell phone and put your SIM card in it, and it'll work without you having to go into wireless store to get it activated. Or with the same network at least, then it doesn't matter if it's unlocked or not.. but you can still use the same number, etc.

I got so tired of having to go into Telus with another phone I bought, explain to them why I have it, then pay the fee to get my account switched over to the new phone.

GSM is much more flexible for tech junkies, gadget whores and everyone else who just likes to buy new phones every once in a while.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

jackyk said:


> And I'd suggest you not get the iphone until it is legitimately in canada. because, no offense but if you didn't even know this, I would put money on it that your iphone will turn into a $500 paper weight.


How so?


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Well maybe that was a little strong... but my brother right now suddenly wants to get a iPhone after I got one. not saying just cause I got one, he wants one but... after all the stuff I've been through hacking/jailbreaking etc... I suggest that people not tech savvy should just stay away.

it's like that saying... a computer can only do as much as you know. (or something like that). If you didn't know that the iPhone is a GSM phone, I really doubt you'll know all the other complicated implications that come with owning an iphone. all it takes is 1 click to make the phone completely useless... and that's not exaggerating at all.


----------



## codyhoffman (Sep 21, 2007)

i wouldnt say that one errant click can render the phone useless, with the ability to virginize available now you can pretty much go back and forth betweenversions and screw up as much as you like as long as you know how to virginize/restore.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

i completely agree.

but, try explaining this to a person who thought the iPhone might work with Telus. I'm just saying: save yourself the time and frustration


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

GSM also uses 900 and 1800 Mhz, in addition to 850 and 1900. It's a different technology from CDMA/WDMA etc. still, and a GSM phone won't work on CDMA. _(bands fixed, possibly)_

Additionally, there are now a few non-GSM phones that take SIM cards; it's still a completely different technology.

Finally, there are quad-band GSM 'world' phones that have all (4) bands, and phones with combinations of 3 or fewer bands.




kloan said:


> Yeah, what they said.
> 
> CDMA (no SIM card) - 800mhz & 1900mhz
> GSM (takes SIM card) - 850mhz & 1900mhz


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

*No 800 here...*



HowEver said:


> GSM also uses 800 and 1800 Mhz, in addition to 800 and 1900. It's a different technology from CDMA/WDMA etc. still, and a GSM phone won't work on CDMA.
> 
> Additionally, there are now a few non-GSM phones that take SIM cards; it's still a completely different technology.
> 
> Finally, there are quad-band GSM 'world' phones that have all (4) bands, and phones with combinations of 3 or fewer bands.


Ummm... GSM does not use 800MHz... it uses combinations of 850, 900, 1800 or 1900MHz with 850 and 1900MHz being used in the Americas and 900 and 1800MHz, used in most other parts of the world. GSM-850 is sometimes refered to as GSM-800 as this frequency range was known as the "800MHz Band" when it was first allocated for usage in the 80's.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Ummm... GSM does not use 800MHz... it uses combinations of 850, 900, 1800 or 1900MHz with 850 and 1900MHz being used in the Americas and 900 and 1800MHz, used in most other parts of the world. GSM-850 is sometimes refered to as GSM-800 as this frequency range was known as the "800MHz Band" when it was first allocated for usage in the 80's.


Thanks, I meant 900. It's early...


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

The GSM 850 monkier is a little stupid because Airfone uses the 850mhz band Tx849-851) GSM 850 is the same spectrum alocated as the 800mhz cellular band as already mentioned Tx: (824-849mhz) Rx: (869-894mhz) 

Qualcomm has recently developed a new generation of single-chip CDMA chipsets that support EVDO - that would make a CDMA iPhone alot more viable as the CDMA hardware would be much less invasive than it a traditional CDMA implementation of a high-end phone.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> GSM also uses 900 and 1800 Mhz, in addition to 850 and 1900. It's a different technology from CDMA/WDMA etc. still, and a GSM phone won't work on CDMA. _(bands fixed, possibly)_
> 
> Additionally, there are now a few non-GSM phones that take SIM cards; it's still a completely different technology.
> 
> Finally, there are quad-band GSM 'world' phones that have all (4) bands, and phones with combinations of 3 or fewer bands.


Ya, I was just referring to Canada....


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

jackyk said:


> And I'd suggest you not get the iphone until it is legitimately in canada. because, no offense but if you didn't even know this, I would put money on it that your iphone will turn into a $500 paper weight.


I agree, I first hand ran into a few of these Tech Whores who don't understand this stuff but love having the gadget, and one of them did kinda brick his, it stopped working with his SIM and my brother who was unlocking them, (I was also unlocking them but don't have the patients to do others unlocking for a mere $20 and the headache if you miss a step or something weird happens) could not get it to work on the dudes SIM but would work on my brothers SIM, anyways you feel sorry for some of these guys and think why would you get your self into this **** when you don't really understand how this stuff works and have no back-up knowledge if something whacky happens. Plus these people never fully use the iPhones capability. 

Its like buying an SLR and sticking with one lens and using it on auto all the time...and thinking lenes dirferences are only Zooooming- I first hand know these kinds of people...


----------



## Dary23 (Mar 25, 2008)

*SIM Card from Blackberry World Phone*

I know people have tried to use a SIM card from the MIKE network, but I wonder if a SIM card from one of Telus's new Blackberry World Phone's (8830) will work. Since it works with GSM carriers around the world would it be wrong to assume that it _could_ work with the iPhone.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Dary23 said:


> I know people have tried to use a SIM card from the MIKE network, but I wonder if a SIM card from one of Telus's new Blackberry World Phone's (8830) will work. Since it works with GSM carriers around the world would it be wrong to assume that it _could_ work with the iPhone.


I think it should work, why would'nt it?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I would tell secondmilk not to buy an iPhone, but not because he's a n00b to that stuff. Programs exist now that make the "hacking" stuff pretty manageable by the average user as long as he's got a little nerve and can read instructions. 

No, the reason he should NOT buy an iPhone now is because a 3G iPhone is pretty close at hand, and this will really "change the game" from where we are now.

I would be QUITE surprised if June goes by without a revamped 3G iPhone.

Really. Very. Surprised.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

jackyk said:


> And I'd suggest you not get the iphone until it is legitimately in canada. because, no offense but if you didn't even know this, I would put money on it that your iphone will turn into a $500 paper weight.


lol not it wont, the new methods of unlocking etc wont brick the phone. That may have been the case 5 months ago.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Dary23 said:


> I know people have tried to use a SIM card from the MIKE network, but I wonder if a SIM card from one of Telus's new Blackberry World Phone's (8830) will work. Since it works with GSM carriers around the world would it be wrong to assume that it _could_ work with the iPhone.


wont work. Telus is cdma iphone is gsm. The sim cards in mike phones wont work. The sim card in the blackberry is only for when the phone is on roaming. Telus has a lock on these things. If you take it out of the phone it wont work.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Says here, that the iPhone 3G is both WCDMA and GSM. Does this mean that it *can* be hooked up with Telus?


```
http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/apple-iphone-3g-16gb/4507-6452_7-33054209.html
```


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

eric72 said:


> Says here, that the iPhone 3G is both WCDMA and GSM. Does this mean that it *can* be hooked up with Telus?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


WCDMA is different then CDMA. Wikipedia give a pretty good explaination. It will not work on telus. Plus telus has a very strict policy of not activating a non telus phone. So even if there was a cdma version out there you would have to wait for telus to start selling it and buy one from them.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

wytwolf said:


> WCDMA is different then CDMA. Wikipedia give a pretty good explaination. It will not work on telus. Plus telus has a very strict policy of not activating a non telus phone. So even if there was a cdma version out there you would have to wait for telus to start selling it and buy one from them.


W-CDMA = UMTS which is a _particular_ implementation of "3G".

Confused yet? No? Great, I'll keep going...

UMTS uses CDMA technology at the radio layer a.k.a. 'air interface' but GSM-like protocol stack. Basically they took the air interface from CDMA, copied the GSM spec, and mushed it all together. Its not a nice system, and its got a lot of QualComm IP in it, so its a big rip off for all the handset manufacturers.

Nowthen, the brightsparks will ask: 'hey does this mean my iPhone actually switches radios and entire protocol stack when going between 3G and 2G (CDMA air interface vs TDMA air interface)?

Answer: yes!

You: ewww that sounds nasty.

Answer: Oh yes!


Oh, I forgot to say. That BlackBerry "world phone" is a totally different matter. It has the 'traditional CDMA' and GSM/EDGE stuff in it and is controlled by other ways. It is not UMTS, and UMTS is not a world phone.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

*iPone coming to Telus in Oct rumour*

So I've been hearing that Telus and Bell have been gearing up their network to support GSM. And rumour has it that Telus will have the iPhone by this Oct. I've actually been hearing this rumour since late last year. But it would seem that more and more people are confirming the rumour to be true. Or at least has some truth to it.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Still nothing official. It's all still rumour, and actually the rumours have died down a bunch since last month. So it's still too soon to say.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. Wishful thinking on my part I guess. I want my iPhone! lol Being a long time subscriber to Telus, I have a sweet deal going with them. Would be nice to transfer it to an iPhone.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

eric72 said:


> Thanks. Wishful thinking on my part I guess. I want my iPhone! lol Being a long time subscriber to Telus, I have a sweet deal going with them. Would be nice to transfer it to an iPhone.


Just remember, if you don't have a data plan you'll probably be asked to slap one on. Most carriers (and not just in Canada) see the iPhone as a means of getting higher revenues for data. That said, the iPhone is one of the few smartphones that really merits a big fat data package.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> Still nothing official. It's all still rumour, and actually the rumours have died down a bunch since last month. So it's still too soon to say.


It's pretty official ... just confirmed it today. I used to work for Telus and still have friends that are decently high up. 

That's what the "Sept 15th" adds are. 

And yes, then w/ the 3.5G HSPDA network you can use an unlocked iPhone.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

The problem as I've heard is that 3.5G, or what Telus will put in place, has to have a fallback as 3G GSM has Edge to fall back on. As I understand, the 3.5 G that Telus has is an overaly on their CDMA network, and the fallback is to CDMA. The iPhone can't handle that, so what good is it unless you have 3G every single place you go?

I have read many places that until Telus and Bell go to 4G (LTE) then any phones that are GSM only such as the iPhone will not work properly unless there is only 3G or 3.5G coverage.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

For some reason my post here didn't work the first time.

Grrrrrrrrrrr...... I'll type it in again, but abbreviated. Most threads in most forums say that until Telus and Bell go to full 4G (LTE) the iPhone will only work where there is the 3.5G or 3G signal, since the fall-back is CDMA for Telus and Bell, because they are essentially just building on top of their CDMA network. The iPhone cannot do CDMA so the iPhone is useless where there is not a strong 3.5G or 3G GSM coverage.

If you do not agree, please show me, and point me to links that say otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to know adam. Tx. From what I've been told, you don't need to get a data plan with the phone. That you can use it straight up as a regular phone. And that as long as your getting wi-fi, you can still use a good majority of the apps. ie. shazam.

At this point in time, I really don't have any particular use for a data package (since wi-fi is an alternative). So it's really pointless to spend the extra $30 - $40 a month. I guess if Telus won't allow me to switch my plan over to an iPhone (when it becomes available to them), and insist that I have to tack on a data plan, then our long-term relationship ends, and a new relationship with Rogers begins. ;-)


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

adam.sn said:


> It's pretty official ... just confirmed it today. I used to work for Telus and still have friends that are decently high up.
> 
> That's what the "Sept 15th" adds are.
> 
> And yes, then w/ the 3.5G HSPDA network you can use an unlocked iPhone.


Hate to burst your bubble, but September 15th is the expected day Telus starts selling the BlackBerry Storm 2. Not the iPhone.
But you are right, once Telus/Bell upgrade their system and are capable of selling GSM type phones, an Unlocked iPhone with a Telus or Bell SIM should work.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

So I finally got a hold of a friend at Telus. Due to a non-disclosure agreement my friend signed, he/she couldn't tell me much. Except that he/she *can't *say "no" to the rumours. That Telus will be setting up a new network. And that a bunch of new smartphones are being introduced in the next couple of months or so. Which may or may not include the iPhone. ;-)

From what I get (without my friend breaking the agreement he/she signed), it looks like the iPhone will be making an appearance with Telus, and my friend is a pretty reliable source. ETA is the only thing with a question mark. But from everything I've heard to date, it maybe by the end of the year, if not earlier. Guess we will see in the months ahead.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

eric72 said:


> So I finally got a hold of a friend at Telus. Due to a non-disclosure agreement my friend signed, he/she couldn't tell me much. Except that he/she *can't *say "no" to the rumours. That Telus will be setting up a new network. And that a bunch of new smartphones are being introduced in the next couple of months or so. Which may or may not include the iPhone. ;-)
> 
> From what I get (without my friend breaking the agreement he/she signed), it looks like the iPhone will be making an appearance with Telus, and my friend is a pretty reliable source. ETA is the only thing with a question mark. But from everything I've heard to date, it maybe by the end of the year, if not earlier. Guess we will see in the months ahead.


Yes, we know for sure Telus & Bell are upgrading their networks. It's believed they could be ready for a soft launch soon. With the new network means the use of GSM phones, so yes, there will be a bunch of new phones available to both companies.
The first rumour with any real hint of maybe being true started back in June. 

Since then there has been no real change to that. So yes, it is entirely possible Telus will be getting the iPhone, but until it is announced by Apple, everything we hear or read is just speculation. I'm not saying your friend is wrong, but there are so many bogus rumours out there from people that know people who are high ups in companies. Time will produce the truth.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> Yes, we know for sure Telus & Bell are upgrading their networks. It's believed they could be ready for a soft launch soon. With the new network means the use of GSM phones, so yes, there will be a bunch of new phones available to both companies.
> The first rumour with any real hint of maybe being true started back in June.
> 
> Since then there has been no real change to that. So yes, it is entirely possible Telus will be getting the iPhone, but until it is announced by Apple, everything we hear or read is just speculation. I'm not saying your friend is wrong, but there are so many bogus rumours out there from people that know people who are high ups in companies. Time will produce the truth.


I agree that there are many bogus claims. Normally if it was just hear say, I wouldn't think much of it. But having had to sign non-disclosure forms myself for being privy to winners of certain tv reality shows on certain tv networks, I know and understand about sensitive information, and the ramifications should one break that agreement. Trust me, it's not worth breaking the agreement. So of course no one will susbstantiate nor deny any info leaked. And knowing my friend works in a dept that is privy to this kind of info, I can believe the rumours to be a little more than rumours. However, until it is confirmed it still is considered "rumour". Rumours always stem from some form of truth(s). If my source said a definite "no", then it's a definite no. But he/she didn't.

But definitely, yes, only time will tell for sure.


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

deleted: posted in a different post.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

biggyk said:


> So now that virgin carries the iphone, is it possible to have an unlocked rogers phone and take it to Virgin?


Yes. An unlocked iPhone can be activated on any carrier. The only problem is, if your phone turns off, ie. battery drains, you accidently turned it off, or you had to turn it off for some reason, you will need a computer to turn it back on again. Then you will have to jailbreak it, then unlock it again. And anything you didn't have synced will be forever lost. This WILL have to happen everytime your phone shuts off.

IMO, not worth the hassle. That's why I decided to get a phone specifically for Telus.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

eric72 said:


> Yes. An unlocked iPhone can be activated on any carrier. The only problem is, if your phone turns off, ie. battery drains, you accidently turned it off, or you had to turn it off for some reason, you will need a computer to turn it back on again. Then you will have to jailbreak it, then unlock it again. And anything you didn't have synced will be forever lost. This WILL have to happen everytime your phone shuts off.
> 
> IMO, not worth the hassle. That's why I decided to get a phone specifically for Telus.


Huh??? That is not true. Some iPhone and iPod touches can only be jailbroken using a "tethered" method, meaning that if they shut down, they must be connected to a computer and re-jailbroken. But you do not lose anything. My iphone is untethered, but my 3g ipod touch is tethered, and whenever I've had to restart it, all its apps and data are exactly how I left them.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

andreww said:


> Huh??? That is not true. Some iPhone and iPod touches can only be jailbroken using a "tethered" method, meaning that if they shut down, they must be connected to a computer and re-jailbroken. But you do not lose anything. My iphone is untethered, but my 3g ipod touch is tethered, and whenever I've had to restart it, all its apps and data are exactly how I left them.


Interesting, I've been told from various forums and friends that the newer iPhone 3GS with 3.1.2 or 3.1.3 firmware, that they had to do a restore of the phone prior to jailbreaking and unlocking. That's why I mentioned if you don't sync your phone regularly, you will lose all your info, apps, music, pics. etc... from the last you synced to when you restored the phone.

I may just have to get one of my friend's phone and shut it off to confirm. lol


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I never will understand why anyone would want to "jailbreak" ie: hack their iPhone.

My 3Gs bought new in November on Telus does everything I could ever wish for and more. Whenever I plug it in to the computer it updates just like Apple intended.

It is an awesome product that works right out of the box the way it should. Modifying it in any way is fool's play and completely unnecessary.


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

eric72 said:


> Yes. An unlocked iPhone can be activated on any carrier. The only problem is, if your phone turns off, ie. battery drains, you accidently turned it off, or you had to turn it off for some reason, you will need a computer to turn it back on again. Then you will have to jailbreak it, then unlock it again. And anything you didn't have synced will be forever lost. This WILL have to happen everytime your phone shuts off.
> 
> IMO, not worth the hassle. That's why I decided to get a phone specifically for Telus.


So is there a method for permanently unlocking it?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

I avnt felt d need 2 hack my phone as well. Plenty of free useful apps in d App Store. Donly reason y I wud evr is 2 add custom MSG ringers n themes. 

Der isn't a permanent solution for unlocking. Older iPhones were able 2 b permntly unlocked. But u wud av 2 b lucky 2 find sum1 selling thiers.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

^


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Mine 3GS is jailbroken on Telus and I'm glad I did it.

I can run Skype over 3G and call anyone in north america unlimited for $3 a month. 

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

maximusbibicus said:


> ^


lol :d


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh boy.

I'm so happy that I was able to jailbreak and therefore unlock my 3G.

Rogers wants your phone locked to their network for life, but guess what, people move out of the country, change carrierss, pay whatever is needed to get out of their contract, and they won't unlock your phone for you. Oh go sell it on bla bla bla. Peoples time is worth money.

When I left, I unlocked it and am using it here in Mexico on NO CONTRACT, just the way I want to. I paid the subsidy, why shouldn't they unlock it for me. 

Also, why should I be limited to apps pre-approved by Apple. Don't even get me started on that.


----------

